# Best (And Preferably Cheapest) Way to Transfer Money FROM the US



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

So I'm currently at an internship in Dubai and the company has prolonged my internship. While this is fortunate, it's also unfortunate, as I didn't plan on staying as long as I have, thus I did not bring as much money with me. Unfortunately the banks I use back in the States are not available here.

I was curious what my current options are at this point? I'd prefer to avoid Western Union due to their ridiculously high fees.

Any suggestions would be great!

Thank You


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Do you have a local bank a/c ?


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry, forgot to mention that I do not have an account at any local bank...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

In that case services like Western Union would be your only option, you would need a local bank A/c for using wire-transfers etc ...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

I imagine if you have a trusted friend who could receive bank transfer (from yours in US), it might be cheaper...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

ccr said:


> I imagine if you have a trusted friend who could receive bank transfer (from yours in US), it might be cheaper...


True .. didn't think about that .... although that thread about not getting money, supposedly sent by a friend comes to mind  ....


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the assistance. Has anyone used XE Currency for transfers?


----------



## MarcAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Depending on your relationship with your current company, you could facilitate the transfer into their account and have it dispersed via accounts? Not sure if all companies are willing, but I know it is possible. 

Best of luck.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If you have a visa/mastercard ATM card, you can just use an ATM here. The rates will be the best (in general), but your bank might charge a transaction fee.


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have an ATM card either (I know, I know, I'm making this even more difficult for myself).

Thanks again for everyone's assistance, I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You can get a local bank account with just your passport. Is only a savings account, but that would enable you to do a transfer to it.


----------

